# What is the source of a popular quote attributed to C.H. Spurgeon?



## dane_g87 (Dec 16, 2013)

*"A time will come when instead of shepherds feeding the sheep, the church will have clowns entertaining the goats."*

A quick search on Google will find that this quote is attributed to Spurgeon, but does anyone have any information concerning the source?


----------



## jambo (Dec 17, 2013)

The banner of truth magazine, Oct 88 had an article by Spurgeon, "Feeding sheep or entertaining goats?" I may still have this magazine so will try and fish it out and see where it is taken from. I think it was from a Sword and Trowel article.


----------

